# Possible Leak?



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, I bought the Fluval co2 88 system from DNA a few weeks and it works great but I noticed that every morning the hoses have back filled with tank water even filling up the little glass bubble counter and halfway up the tube toward the valve. Does this mean there is a leak in my connctions somewhere or is this normal?
Thanks guys, Tony


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

could be just getting back pressure just like running a air pump, and then unplugging the pump. water will siphon up the air line. what the solution to that is going to be running a check value... can be bought any where. me i would go with a brass run... i would try a 18 wheeler/trucker store for those, or you can hit up custom car/truck shows and they will have them.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So at night you are turning off the CO2?

The back syphon may happen because the temperature in your house drops a lot during the night. That's a far shot but it is possible. If you had a leak why wouldn't the water make it all the way down to the regulator?

A check valve as Joey suggested is a must. If you can't find a metal one get a plastic $2 one from a local fish store. The idea is that you do not want water to ever make it to the regulator. Supposedly it will ruin it. I've never ready anyone's account of that actually happening and ruining the regulator. But you don't want to find out from experience.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea Niko, I do turn off the co2 around 6 or 7pm and turn the light off around 8pm. I thought that I possibly had a very slow leak and thats why the water had yet to make it to the regulator. I will definately be buying a check valve ASAP! Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you're welcome... what size is the air line, i might have a few brass checks values.. i would call lowes or home depot, possible elliots hardware and ace might have them...
Check valves are designed to prevent water from back siphoning out from the tank when the C02 flow is turned off or runs out. The best check valves are the metal type (brass) check valves. Plastic check valves will work but they are susceptible to C02 deterioration and will need yearly replacing. These are placed on the C02 tubing between the regulator and diffuser end.

You might think that you won't need a C02 check valve, but you'll soon realize your mistake. Water will siphon back out from your aquarium and down to your expensive C02 regulator. Getting water inside the regulator or more likely the solenoid part will render your expensive gismo inoperable.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll definately hit Home Depot tomorrow after work then and take a bit of hose with to get the correct size. Thanks guys!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I'll definately hit Home Depot tomorrow after work then and take a bit of hose with to get the correct size. Thanks guys!


awesome, let us know if you find it, and got any more questions..


----------

